# Senior Blood Work



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sky will be 13 yo in January. When at her last oncologist visit we had a follow up abdominal ultrasound done. In both ultrasounds there were two small nodules on her spleen. They were the same size as the first time and the vet feels they are nothing to worry about. We do blood work every month to check for bleeds, mostly to make me feel better. I just wanted to know what is included in a senior blood panel. Just want to be thorough.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Sky will be 13 yo in January. When at her last oncologist visit we had a follow up abdominal ultrasound done. In both ultrasounds there were two small nodules on her spleen. They were the same size as the first time and the vet feels they are nothing to worry about. We do blood work every month to check for bleeds, mostly to make me feel better. I just wanted to know what is included in a senior blood panel. Just want to be thorough.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/106963-senior-wellness-exam-checklist.html#post1590499 Buried in that post is a pdf:
View attachment Senior Wellness Questionaire.pdf


I hope that helps you!

By the way, our vet had a client with a small dog where some small nodules were found on the spleen and noted on the report as a recheck. The owner wasn't happy about it, insisted on a surgical biopsy--came back as hemangiosarcoma (at its earliest stage). They started the dog on chemotherapy and when the 5 treatments were done he started on metronomic chemotherapy and has survived over 2 years.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the link. I knew I saw it somewhere but could not remember where.
[\QUOTE]
By the way, our vet had a client with a small dog where some small nodules were found on the spleen and noted on the report as a recheck. The owner wasn't happy about it, insisted on a surgical biopsy--came back as hemangiosarcoma (at its earliest stage). They started the dog on chemotherapy and when the 5 treatments were done he started on metronomic chemotherapy and has survived over 2 years.[/QUOTE]

I wrestle with having the biopsy. That is why we did the second ultrasound about three months apart. We were hoping the nodules were gone. No such luck. Sky had vestibular disease this summer and still has a head tilt and some stumbling. I am worried about the biopsy with her age and if it was something would we really put her through treatment. We have some things to think about. Thank you for the positive story and your help.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thank you for the link. I knew I saw it somewhere but could not remember where.
> 
> By the way, our vet had a client with a small dog where some small nodules were found on the spleen and noted on the report as a recheck. The owner wasn't happy about it, insisted on a surgical biopsy--came back as hemangiosarcoma (at its earliest stage). They started the dog on chemotherapy and when the 5 treatments were done he started on metronomic chemotherapy and has survived over 2 years.


I wrestle with having the biopsy. That is why we did the second ultrasound about three months apart. We were hoping the nodules were gone. No such luck. Sky had vestibular disease this summer and still has a head tilt and some stumbling. I am worried about the biopsy with her age and if it was something would we really put her through treatment. We have some things to think about. Thank you for the positive story and your help.[/QUOTE]

The dog with the hemangio was younger than your Sky. I too would wonder what to do with a senior dog at that age. In our case Barkley's spleen was grossly misshapen so we had a very good idea it was hemangiosarcoma, and needed to come out in any event.


----------

